# Suche Tutorial zum Aufbau von großen Spielen(mit Multiplayer über Netzwerk...)



## Ohrenschmalz (7. Aug 2010)

Hi, ich habe ein Spiel programmiert, dass so in der art wie TeeWorlds ist. Es ist zwar noch nicht so gut, aber man kann es zumindest schon zu fünft über LAN zocken. Mein Problem ist, dass ich solangsam die Übersicht verliere, ich habe jetzt schon mehrere Male von neuem angefangen weil alles so durcheinander war. Deshalb suche ich jetzt eine Seite wo erklärt wird, wie man ein größeres Java Spiel am besten aufbaut, so damit man sehr leicht nachträglich Sachen verändern kann und alles übersichtlich bleibt. (Bitte auf Deutsch)


----------



## Friedhelm (9. Aug 2010)

Hallo,

Ich verstehe was Du meinst. Ich arbeite gerade auch an einem so großen Projekt - zwar kein Spiel, aber etwas ähnlichem - und habe bei meinem Projekt schon zig Male neu anfangen müssen, weil es einfach nicht so perfekt und übersichtlich ist.

Was mir geholfen ist (nicht in Deutsch) ist das hier:
Shoot 'Em Up

Man kann sich da einen Grundansatz abgucken, weil der Programmierer den Code sehr übersichtlich gehalten hat und man sieht wie er den Player und die Enemies sowie Background-Elemente behandelt.

Nach Wochen langem Suchen habe ich nichts besserers und hilfreicheres gefunden als diesen Quellcode. Ich habe mir dort jedenfalls einiges abgucken können und habe das auf mein Projekt projeziert. So hat man schon mal einen guten Ansatz und hängt nicht vollkommen in der Luft.

Viel Spaß.


----------



## Ohrenschmalz (10. Aug 2010)

Danke, ich werd mir wenn ich wieder aus den Ferien zurück bin das mal durchlesen.


----------



## ARadauer (10. Aug 2010)

Friedhelm hat gesagt.:


> Was mir geholfen ist (nicht in Deutsch) ist das hier:
> Shoot 'Em Upvollkommen in der Luft.


:applaus: HAMMER!


----------

